# What's more durable? Vinyl cut banners or printed banners?



## aplusbowling (Dec 6, 2007)

Just curious if anyone has an opinion on the durability of vinyl lettering on banners vs. printed banners.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

IMO vinyl lettering much more durable than printing.


----------



## 1leonchen (May 10, 2010)

a banner is a temporary sign and should be treated as such. life expectancy is one year for the material it self. some vinyl tends to shirk and sow adhesive at the side and printed banners fade in direct sun.90% want printed banners


----------



## aplusbowling (Dec 6, 2007)

I understand what you mean about banners being temporary. But how do you justify the price of a vinyl cut design on a banner to a customer when they see other places that sell the same size printed banner for a much lower price? Can the use of vinyl be marketed as "a better product" with "better longevity" compared to printing?

I'm just trying to see what others are doing who come across this.


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

aplusbowling said:


> I understand what you mean about banners being temporary. But how do you justify the price of a vinyl cut design on a banner to a customer when they see other places that sell the same size printed banner for a much lower price? Can the use of vinyl be marketed as "a better product" with "better longevity" compared to printing?
> 
> I'm just trying to see what others are doing who come across this.


Depends...there are different weight banner material, welded seams, hem tape, sewn edges, different size grommets and placement, a light weight banner with calendered vinyl probably won't last a year in direct sun light, and depending on the ink a printed banner may fade a lot if exposed to direct sun light in a years time.

That said we probably do more printed banners simply because that's what the customer desires, it's really hard to beat a full color printed banner, but there is a place for both types in the market place, it's just what the customer wants that's important.

Hope this helps.


----------



## 1leonchen (May 10, 2010)

out source your printed banners and create cut vynil in house. its easier to do quality designs and make more money off designs. u will always have people selling cheaper banners. my 2 cents


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Vinyl banners will outlast printed banners.


----------



## aplusbowling (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for the opinions. Since I don't have a large format printer to do banners, I want to be able to justify my prices for vinyl cut banners to customers.


----------



## 1leonchen (May 10, 2010)

if u do t shirt for the person just offer a banner same time u already have the art work. charge at least 5 per sq foot. and sub it out for two.


----------



## Lescliff (Dec 8, 2011)

Well, every customer/buyer is not the same. Everyone has got its own requirements for their particular needs. 
Vinyl banners are the most demanding product in the business arena these days. They are much durable, weather resistant and have got distinguished customized features as compared to the ordinary printed banners. 
I believe you should go for vinyl banners. You can get much profit by dealing in vinyl material. There is growing need for these products. Everyone wants quality these days with reliability. So, go for vinyl banners. I know you will have to face difficulties in the start but once you find a good rhythm of customers, you’ll be a successful businessman. 



________
banners uk


----------



## graphicfx2000 (Jan 22, 2010)

1leonchen said:


> if u do t shirt for the person just offer a banner same time u already have the art work. charge at least 5 per sq foot. and sub it out for two.


I agree, I outsource my banners full color printed $2.00 including shipping!!


----------



## justin1213 (Sep 20, 2011)

May I ask who your supplier is for banners?


----------



## graphicfx2000 (Jan 22, 2010)

I buy from Milweb1.com Great people great service! super fast turnaround be sure to tell them I referred you
al[USER=98978]@graphicfx2000[/USER].com


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Back when I was still printing my own banners, we hung one outside facing south to test it's durability. It received full sun all day and was in the open weather. Fourteen months later it was dirty but the vinyl was as pliable and the printing as bright as the day we printed it. I left the company before we took the banner down so I don't know how long it lasted. Considering banners are temporary signage, they are plenty durable if meant for outdoor use.


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Printed banners are good than the vinyl lettering on banners, I thinks this is not reliable.


----------



## samanthaevans (Oct 2, 2014)

I think a banner printed in vinyl is more durable. We ask SLB Printing to print our banners in either heavyweight 16 ounce scrim vinyl or light weight vinyl material.


----------

